# HTML Email in Outlook



## nordi (22. April 2013)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe ein Problem bzgl. einer Darstellung einer Email in Outlook. Ich habe mich schlau gemacht und gelesen, dass Outlook VML interpretiert und mich nach diesem https://www.campaignmonitor.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=3862 orientiert. Herausgekommen ist folgendes:


```
<body style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Arial; font-size: 12px; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: normal; letter-spacing: normal; line-height: normal; orphans: 2; text-align: -webkit-auto; text-indent: 0px; text-transform: none; white-space: normal; widows: 2; word-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px; word-wrap: break-word; -webkit-nbsp-mode: space; -webkit-line-break: after-white-space; ">

<table width="960" height="50" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse;">
<td background="http://www.xxx.de/960px_sig.png" height="50" width="960" bgcolor="#cccccc">
<!--[if gte mso 9]>
<v:image xmlns:v="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" id="theImage" style='behavior: url(#default#VML); display:inline-block;position:absolute; height:50px; width:960px;top:0;left:0;border:0;z-index:1;' src="http://www.xxx.de/960px_sig.png"/>
<v:shape xmlns:v="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" id="theText" style='behavior: url(#default#VML); display:inline-block;position:absolute; margin:0; padding:0; vertical-align:middle; height:50px; width:960px;top:10px;left:200px;border:0;z-index:2;'>
<div>
<![endif]-->
<!-- This is where you nest a table with the content that will float over the image -->
<table width="960" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
<tr>
<td width="960" height="50" valign="middle">
<span style="padding:0 4px 0 190px; font-size:11px; color:#FFF; font-family:Arial,helvetica,San-Serif;">xxx Handelsgesellschaft mbH</span>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- This ends the nested table content -->
<!--[if gte mso 9]>
</div>
</v:shape>
<![endif]-->
</td>
</tr>
</table></body>
```

Das Bild wird auch richtig in Outlook angezeigt, aber der Text hängt viel zu tief und ich weiß nicht warum? Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Der Text sollte mittig über dem Bild sitzen (siehe Anhang). In anderen Emailprogrammen zeigt er die Positionierung richtig an, es wird wohl an dem VML-Style-Format liegen, hab ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## DreiPunkt141592654 (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo nordi

Alternativ könntest du dir überlegen, deine Mail als HTML-Mail zu versenden. Dann kannst du das Mail herkömmlich mit CSS formatieren (intern bzw. inline)....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juli 2013)

Hi,
mal eine Frage, was machst du mit E-Mail Clients welche nicht Outlook heißen?
Lass das mit dem VML und setze einfach HTML4 mit inline CSS2 ein.

Du kannst auch mal hier im Forum suchen. Ich hatte auch mal nach HTML E-mails gefragt und ganz gute Links als Antwort bekommen.

Grüße


----------

